# finally!!



## nyorchids (Aug 16, 2006)

well my wife finally had the baby c-section on 8/14/06 at 9:04am 8lb 1oz 
seth christopher!
he was 15 days late:evil:


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 16, 2006)

You look almost as happy as Mahon with his Vanda!

Congrats dude. Name him Bellatulum.


----------



## couscous74 (Aug 16, 2006)

:clap: Congratulations, Stan!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats Stan

Paphman910


----------



## Heather (Aug 16, 2006)

Congratulations to you both, Stan!


----------



## Marco (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats Stan!!!..


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 17, 2006)

congratulations! first one?


----------



## gore42 (Aug 17, 2006)

Congratulations Stan  I hope that you've been sleeping an extra 3 hours every night for the past 10 months, you're going to have to depend on them pretty soon! 

- Matthew Gore


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 17, 2006)

When did you sow the seed and how long did it take to deflask him?

Don't answer that.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 17, 2006)

Congrats Stan!!!


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 17, 2006)

15 days late! Oh, your poor wife!

Very beautiful! Enjoy!

Is this your first child?

thanks


----------



## nyorchids (Aug 17, 2006)

her first my second


----------



## paphreek (Aug 17, 2006)

Congratulations, Stan! "Another cross with great potential, made with superior parents!" :clap:


----------



## TADD (Aug 17, 2006)

CONGRATZZZZZZ!!!! 15 DAYSSSSS...UUUGGHHHHH Good thing he takes after his momma!


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2006)

Congrats Stan

I'm pleased that you are not holding baby Seth up like a bassoke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2006)

He is very sweet. I hope your wife is well.


----------



## nyorchids (Aug 17, 2006)

Rick said:


> Congrats Stan
> 
> I'm pleased that you are not holding baby Seth up like a bassoke:


funny my wife said the same thinng lol:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## DavidM (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations Stan


----------



## Park Bear (Aug 21, 2006)

great news Stan....it is great being a dad!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Stan!!!:clap: I am now at the point where I am taking my oldest off to college this week. A bit of advice: Enjoy and savor every moment. it goes too fast!! It just seems like the other day I was holding my oldest as a new born.


----------



## Gilda (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations to you & your wife !! :clap: Life will never be the same !


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 21, 2006)

He's wonderful Stan--glad to see the pic.More like a big bass than a brookie LOL


----------

